# [WinTV Nova-T Stick] Funcionando, ya sin fallos (howto)

## pcmaster

Hola,

Al fin he conseguido hacer funcionar mi sintonizador TDT USB 2.0 hauppauge WinTV Nova-T Stick en Linux. Aunque el software parece que necesita pulirse un poco.

Instalación: Lo priemro es actualizar al nuevo kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.20 (o a cualquier otras -sources cuya versión sea como mínimo la 2.6.20). En versiones anteriores del kernel, el adaptador NO está soportado.

Después, ponemos en nuestro make.conf la línea

DVB_CARDS="usb-dib0700"

y añadimos "dvb" al USE (para las aplicaciones).

A continuación tenemos que emerger linux-tv-dvb-firmware-2006-11-13 (todavía inestable) ya que la última versión estable NO lleva el firmware necesario para la Nova-T stick.

Ahora, si reiniciamos el ordenador, veremos en nuestro dmesg algo así:

```
dib0700: loaded with support for 2 different device-types

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

dvb-usb: found a 'Hauppauge Nova-T Stick' in cold state, will try to load a firm

ware

dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-dib0700-01.fw'

dib0700: firmware started successfully.

dvb-usb: found a 'Hauppauge Nova-T Stick' in warm state.

**WARNING** I2C adapter driver [Hauppauge Nova-T Stick] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

DVB: registering new adapter (Hauppauge Nova-T Stick).

**WARNING** I2C adapter driver [DiBX000 tuner I2C bus] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

DVB: registering frontend 0 (DiBcom 7000MA/MB/PA/PB/MC)...

MT2060: successfully identified (IF1 = 1220)

dvb-usb: Hauppauge Nova-T Stick successfully initialized and connected.
```

lo que significa que el adaptador TDT está listo. Ahora sólo queda instalar un programa (he probado kaffeine) con el use dvb para poder ver la TV.

Al iniciar kaffeine por primera vez, sale un cuadro de diálogo preguntando por tu zona. En mi caso, elijo es-Collserola. Tras eso, en el menú dvb->canales se pueden buscar canales. la primera vez me encontró unos 25 canales entre TV y radio, ¡faltan bastantes! para comprobar que noe s problema de la antena, pruebo a reiniciar y entro en Windows: puedo ver canales, como TV1, que NO han salido en Linux.

Y aquí viene el bug: al intentar re-escanear canales desde kaffeine, se produce (a veces antes,a veces tarda un poco más) un bloqueo total del sistema, parpadeo de los led Bloq Mays y Bloq Despl del teclado incluídos. En la página de linuxtv dice que se puede bloquear el sistema (es un bug conocido) si se desconecta el adaptador mientras un programa reproductor de TDt está funcionando. pero no he desconectado nada. la única forma de salir del cuelgue es apretar el botón de reset de la torre del PC.

tras algunas pruebas, compruebo que, instantes antes del bloqueo, de los 4 dispositivos que se crean al conectar la Nova-T stick:

```
$ ls /dev/dvb/adapter0 -l

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 4 feb  9 13:50 demux0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 5 feb  9 13:50 dvr0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 3 feb  9 13:50 frontend0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 7 feb  9 13:50 net0
```

el que tiene el nombre más largo (frontend0) desaparece. Y lo importante es que NO VUELVE A APARECER aunque se reinicie el sistema, debe desconectarse el adaptador y volverse a conectar (o, supongo, apagar completamente y volvera  encender), si no el dispositivo sigue bloqueado y no funciona ni siquiera en Windows.

Sucesivos intentos de re-escanear canales consiguen una y otra vez el mismo efecto, hasta que averigüé cómo solucionarlo: tras el cuelgue:

- Reinicio el sistema (inevitable)

- Inicio sesión, y lanzo las X (sí, uso el startx)

- Abro una consola y borro todo el contenido del directoro /tmp y del directorio .kde de mi usuario (no uso kde, sino xfce4, pero ese directorio lo han creado algunas aplicaciones como k3b, el mismo kaffeine, etc)

- Ahora sí, inicio kaffeine y, cómo no, tengo que volver a elegir zona (es-Collserola) y volver a escanear canales. Funciona a la primera y detecta muchos más. Aunque si repito la operación... el resultado vuelve a ser un bloqueo total y hay que repetir el procedimiento de borar directorios.

Hoy, al día siguiente, inicio el sistema, inicio el kaffeine y está funcionando todo el rato mientras escribo este mensaje. Eso sí, han desaparecido algunos canales y ahora sólo hay 33 entre TV y radio. Por ejemplo han desaparecido TVE1 y TVE2.

El problema, ya que su solución es borrar ciertos archivos, me hace pensar que el problema esté en kaffeine o en alguna librería que emplee.

Si tenéis una Nota-T Stick y la probáis en Linux, comentad cómo os funciona...

--- Actualización ---

El cualgue del dispositivo era problema de firmware. La actualización a la versión 1.10 lo solucionó.

----------

## pcmaster

Lo de que encuentre menos canales ya he averiguado por qué es: quizá falta actualizar el archivo es-Collserola, que indica sólo 8 múltiplex, aunque el archivo contiene las de TVE y no me los detecta (tengo que comprobar si son correctos o no).

Ahora voy a probar con otro programa y os digo algo más.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola de nuevo,

Hoy he vuelto a probar el kaffeine (los otros programas hay que configurarlos manualmente y todavía no tengo muy claro cómo hacerlo), y cambiando de canal ha vuelto a desaparecer el archivo /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0. Por suerte no se ha colgado el sistema, porque ha sido al cambiar de canal, siendo la primera vez que desaparece el dispositivo y NO se cuelga.

Voy a poner un bug.

----------

## pcmaster

He probado con xine y también hay fallos.

El proceso ha sido el siguiente:

He creado en mi ~/ un directorio llamado tdt, y he copiado en él el archivo /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/es-Collserola.

En una ventana de consola:

~/tdt $ dvbscan -a /dev/dvb/adapter0 -A 1 ./es-Collserola >canales

y de nuevo

~/tdt $ dvbscan -a /dev/dvb/adapter0 -A 1 ./es-Collserola >canales2

Curiosamente, los dos escaneos han dado resultados algo diferentes. Fijaos en esta línea:

en canales:

TVE 1:818000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_AUTO:QAM_64:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:101:103:490

en canales2:

TVE 1:818000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_64:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:101:103:490

he copiado el archivo canales a ~/.xine/channels.conf y he lanzado xine... FUNCIONA.

pero... tras cambiar de canal dos o tres veces se ha colgado xine (no el sistema) y veo que el dispositivo /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 ha desaparecido de nuevo.

Además, al buscar canales con dvbscan en algunas frecuencias donde debería encontrar canales sólo acierta a mostrar varios mensajes de filter timeout.

He podido hacer varios escaneos seguidos con dvbscan sin problemas, pero cuando los hago en CONSOLA (no en ventala de terminal en modo gráfico) algunas veces se ha producido un error con volcado de memoria incluído. Si consigo que pase lo mismo en vantana de consola en modo gráfico, podré copiarla.

---ACTUALIZO---

Por mas que pruebo, ahora no falla. Aunque re-escanee con kaffeine sin hacer mi "procedimiento" de borrar directorios, aunque un par de veces ha desaparecido el dispositivo al hacer el dvbscan, así que supongo es fallo del kernel.

----------

## pacho2

Creo que también puedes probar w_scan para buscar canales, aunque no lo he probado aún.

Saludos

----------

## pcmaster

He conectado el adaptador a otro puerto USB, concretamente a uno de la placa base (nforce2) en vez de a uno d elos de la controladora USB VIA (que añadí en en una tarjeta PCI porque me faltaban puertos) y se ha solucionado (o eso parece).

Es posible que la tarjeta pci no proporcione los 500 mA necesarios para el funcionamiento del dispositivo, y eso cause problemas aleatorios. la próxima vez que compre una tarjeta PCI me fijaré que tenga una entrada para conectarle directamente un cable desde la fuente de alimentación y así asegurar la potencia de salida.

Lo curioso del caso es que pensé que era problema del kernel, porque en Windows no fallaba... o eso parecía, ya que busqué canales 3 veces seguidas sin problemas, y en Linux eso era prácticamente imposible...

Ahora sólo me queda averiguar por qué a algunas horas no me pilla bien uno de los múltiplex, quizá no llegue demasiado bien la señal de la colectiva...

----------

## pcmaster

Pues no, no se había solucionado del todo, ya que si conecto el adaptador al USB de la placa base con el PC encendido, ningún problema, pero tras apagar el PC y volver a encenderlo con el adaptador conectado, a veces no lo detecta, ni en Linux ni en Windows (por lo que es tema de hardware).

¿La solución? Obvia: tarjeta PCI nueva, una Sunix con 3 + 1 puertos USB 2.0 y 2 + 1 puertos firewire... y la posibilidad de conectarle directamente un latiguillo de la fuente del PC para alimentar convenientemente los dispositivos (modelo UFC3212V).

----------

## pcmaster

Pues la solución no ha sido tan magnífica... hoy he intentado buscar algunos canales nuevos que han salido y SE HA VUELTO A COLGAR. Grrrrr....

Me temo que puede ser algo del kernel... ya veremos cualdo salgan actualizaciones.

----------

## pacho2

Respecto a los problemas para recibir ciertos canales, leo en http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB_USB#DiBcom_USB2.0_DVB-T_devices_.28based_on_the_DiB0700.29 que quizás mejore la recepción cargando el módulo con la opción "force_lna_activation=1"

Saludos y suerte

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Otra opción viable para lo de los canales es bajar el rango de frecuencia en la que busca los canales en decimas, es decir si lo busca en la frecuencia 1,5 ó 2,5 que son los que por lo general traen estos visaluzadiores, los saltos de busqueda de canales los hace en ese valor, pero si lo bajas a 0,5 el rango será mucho mayor para la busqueda (Más lento y largo el proceso pero con más canales y mejor ejuste). ¿Donde lo modificas? es el Homework de lectura de configuración de tu aplicación.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola de nuevo,

Gracias por vuestras respuestas, pero al final he podido averiguar que los nuevos canales (el el TDT de sobremesa encontró una sola vez y luego no fue capaz tampoco de volverlos a encontrar) están emitiendo en una nueva frecuencia, (690 Mhz = canal 48) para la cual no se ha preparado la antena colectiva, y que ni siquiera está en el archivo es-Collserola.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Intenta con kdetv, al iniciar el scaneo en las preferencias le das el rango con saltos de 0.5 y te aseguro que encuentra las más leve señal en el espectro de 0.5 al 1000 ó más

----------

## pcmaster

Hola de nuevo,

No sé si habrán adaptado de nuevo la colectiva o qué, pero hoy tanto el TDT de sobremesa como el del PC me cogen los nuevos canales.

Eso sí, hay uno (TV3 HD) que en ambos TDT pasa lo mismo: se oye pero no se ve. En el foro de bandaancha un tal Guiru_CCS comentó que esos canales usan codificación MPEG-4 H264. Quizá me falte el códec, he de investigarlo.

Lo de los bloqueos siguen pasando al escanear canales, aunque no siempre. O sea, que no era cosa de la tarjeta USB. O al menos no al 100%.

El nuevo kernel 2.6.21 lleva un montón de correcciones de errores en lo que respecta a DVB. Habrá que probarlo en cuanto esté estable.

----------

## pacho2

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo,
> 
> No sé si habrán adaptado de nuevo la colectiva o qué, pero hoy tanto el TDT de sobremesa como el del PC me cogen los nuevos canales.
> 
> Eso sí, hay uno (TV3 HD) que en ambos TDT pasa lo mismo: se oye pero no se ve. En el foro de bandaancha un tal Guiru_CCS comentó que esos canales usan codificación MPEG-4 H264. Quizá me falte el códec, he de investigarlo.
> ...

 

Yo siempre uso el kernel de testing  :Wink: , no tengas demasiado miedo  :Smile: 

Saludos y suerte

----------

## pcmaster

No, si miedo no tengo. El 2.6.20 lo puse estando inestable, en cuanto salió. Ahora está actualziado a la última versión estable.

Lo que pasa es que prefiero dejarlo "reposar" un poco a ver si salen fallos.

----------

## pacho2

Como quieras, obviamente no te voy a "obligar"  :Very Happy: 

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## pcmaster

Jeje,

No me corre prisa actualizar el kernel, porque el cuelgue sólo ocurre al buscar canales, hasta ahora nunca ha ocurrido viendo la TV, ya ya tengo todos los canales bien configurados en el Kaffeine.

----------

## pcmaster

El problema era el firmware del TDT Una actualizacióna  la la versión 1.10 lo solucionó. Tras meses de uso, no ha vuelto a colgarse.

----------

## pcmaster

Actualmente la versión de firmware disponible es la 1.20, con la que también funciona correctamente.

Sin embargo, me ha sido absolutamente imposible conseguir que funcione correctamente con un kernel 2.6.33 o posterior. nada más aabrir caffeine parece funcionar ok, pero en cuanto se pulsa el botón de TV Digital, kaffeine deja de responder y no vuelve a funcionar más. Dmesg muestra el error:

BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000012

Con el kernel 2.6.32 o anterior, ningún problema (incluída la 2.6.32-r24).

Hay puesto un bug sobre el asunto: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326511

----------

